# Moving from Australia to Singapore



## mialee77 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi! 

Does anyone have a good shipping company to recommend from Melbourne to Singapore? Also, if there is a whole flat of furniture, is it more feasible to: 

1) Throw most stuff out and buy new furniture in Singapore? Problem is some items (e.g. bed, bookshelf) have been with me for years and i really can't bear to just throw them away. (But I've also heard that Singapore apartments are small? Is that true?)

2) Find a shipping company that won’t break the bank and with good service standards? I've read a lot of moving horror stories and i don't want anything to be broken or mouldy when i arrive!!

Any suggestion would help! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## arvins (Aug 27, 2019)

I highly recommended interswift international movers. Safe and secure moving at very reasonable price.


----------



## navis59 (Oct 29, 2019)

Generally the houses in Singapore are smaller than Australia. Even the beds are 1/2' smaller eg King size is 6'x6' instead of 6.5'x6.5'


----------

